# What`s Scrolling?



## CarlC (24 Jan 2007)

Sorry to ask another question, but what`s scrolling?
I haven`t heard of it till now.

cheers

Carl


----------



## BobD (24 Jan 2007)

Hi Carl,
Good question! I'm not going to take anything for granted, so if it's too much information, I don't intend to be insulting. But let me warn you, this is not the Reader's Digest condensed version.

Scrolling is using a scroll saw to cut out projects. A scroll saw is essentially a motorized fret saw. It uses blades that can range from aroudn 1/4" wide (called thick wood blades) down to blades that are nearly as fine as a hair (#9/0 or jewelers blades). Carter Johnson, who cuts the puzzles, told me once that if he drops one of the blades he uses, he doesn't bother looking for it; he just grabs a new one.

A variety of things can be cut on a scroll saw because of the small size of the blades. Some people, such as Russell Greenslade and Judy Peterson, have made a name for themselves cutting out scenic puzzles. Other people, like Gill and Toni Burghout design and cut segmentation designs (like Gill's avatar). 

Danny and Judy Gale Roberts are good examples of intarsia, where you cut different pieces of wood, shape them, and assemble a scene from them.

The victorian fretwork clocks are another example of a scroll saw project. A scrollsaw is the only motorized saw that allows you to thread a blade through a hole inside a piece of wood and cut (without cutting in from the outside). That brings up another popluar scroll saw project, shadow portraits, such as the pattern Gill offers of the wolf.

For the shadow portraits, you drill blade-entry holes in all the open areas, cut them out, and attach the piece to a dark backing board. The dark board shows through, and the design shows up.

Wow...this is long winded...does it make any sense?

Regards,
BobD


----------



## CarlC (24 Jan 2007)

:lol: Thanks alot, i got a rough idea now. :lol:


----------



## wizer (24 Jan 2007)

rough ? :roll: :lol: 

do a search on Gill's name, you'll find the cream of scrolling examples. Oh and there is some guy called Carter Johnson, who is kind of ok.. :tongue9:


----------



## Gill (24 Jan 2007)

Cream?! I don't know about that, but thank you anyway :lol: .

Greenfield Bob has posted some very fine examples of shadow portraits if you want to search against his name. There's also Lin, who doesn't seem to visit here any longer but who has posted all sorts of very accomplished projects.

That should keep you busy for a few minutes and give you a few ideas of what a scroll saw can do  .

Gill


----------

